# If your hands are dry and snag your yarn, try this...



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil. 
When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


----------



## RitaIndy (Nov 23, 2011)

Bookmarked....thank you soooooo much ! Must try !


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

coconut oil works great thanks for the tip now i know what to do with all that sugar


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like something I'll try. Thanks for the information!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Great timing with this tip! Thank you!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Going to try it! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
> Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil.
> When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


Question: Would a diabetic be able to use sugar? Wouldn't the skin absorb some of it?
Just wondering.
DotD


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank You! My hands are dry and go through spells of being VERY rough. going to try this tomorrow!


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Knuttyknitter941 said:


> Question: Would a diabetic be able to use sugar? Wouldn't the skin absorb some of it?
> Just wondering.
> DotD


I use CORN HUSKERS lotion--it is NOT greasy-=nor slippery-nor smelly and heals dried cracked winter hands--immediately...I get it at walmart-or the grocer--just about any where--


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Knuttyknitter941 said:


> Question: Would a diabetic be able to use sugar? Wouldn't the skin absorb some of it?
> Just wondering.
> DotD


Not much chance, the sugar is a pretty large granule and won't absorb or dissolve in this use. My brittle diabetic neighbor uses this without any problems.😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've done the same concoction and alternate the oil among olive, baby, coconut and shea butter. I usually have a Tupperware container of the sugar scrub next to the tub. I've tried salt and it was okay..but burned if you have any skin irritations. I even used Epsom salts with oil (didn't leave it set...used it right away) and that works great too. I've also been using some Argon oil on my cuticles and that's working out good too.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I will try this. My hands are sensitive to detergents and used to crack and sometimes bleed. I started using the Dawn Hand Renewal for dishes and no more cracks, just a few rough patches. Your hint should help with those.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> I will try this. My hands are sensitive to detergents and used to crack and sometimes bleed. I started using the Dawn Hand Renewal for dishes and no more cracks, just a few rough patches. Your hint should help with those.


If the detergent causes you problems, I'd suggest you avoid the baby oil with scent like the lavender - and the coconut oil will likely be the least irritating to your skin. I feel for you. There were many days in the winter where I had the cracking bleeding thing going on. Good luck and I hope this tip helps you, just make sure to be gentle with the scrub.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done the same concoction and alternate the oil among olive, baby, coconut and shea butter. I usually have a Tupperware container of the sugar scrub next to the tub. I've tried salt and it was okay..but burned if you have any skin irritations. I even used Epsom salts with oil (didn't leave it set...used it right away) and that works great too. I've also been using some Argon oil on my cuticles and that's working out good too.


I never thought of making up a tub and having it handy. I love the KP site - I always ALWAYS learn something!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

My hands are very dry. I want to start working with some lace yarn I have and will give this a try. Thanks for sharing your tip. 
Jan


----------



## Phyl104 (Jun 20, 2013)

I also have used cornhuskers with great relief. Recommended it to a friend who works outside in the winter and has also had good luck.


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a great tip! I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

OK. And I'm going to look for the Argon oil for my nails.
They have been and are a wreck. As fast as the white starts to show, the nail cracks sometimes in more than one place.
You ladies are great!  :thumbup: 
DotD


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing,my hands could do with this treatment,will give it a try!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
> Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil.
> When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


I have done this all my life.with cooking oil! Mum taught me in the 1940s and she had wonderful hands for a very hard working woman.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I agree, the secret is to exfoliate the dry dead skin. Great to do it at night then massage your hands with a nice lotion. If you use something like Lac-hydrin from the drugstore it will keep your hands exfoliated.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, Deborah, for sharing such a useful technique!!


----------



## merrick10uk (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you for this tip - off to by baby oil or cocunut oil  I have learnt two things from this - I have learnt how to bookmark too lol


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
> Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil.
> When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


This is very cool! I want to try it on my feet. I'm a runner and my feet suffer for it. I wish I would have known this when I was working in salons as a hairdresser. My hands used to get so dry they would crack and bleed and everything you put on them burned.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the great information. I also am going to make some up and put it on the sink.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow thanks wonderful tip. :thumbup:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

There is also a product on the market called working hands that is very good. I work in a school cafeteria and as you can imagine we wash our hands at least a hundred times a day so they get very dry and cracked.


Knitcrazydeborah said:


> As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
> Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil.
> When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for this tip, I will be getting the baby oil today. My cuticles have been driving me crazy lately and I always have a dry patch on my index finger that snags the yarn.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mujst try this. Thanks


----------



## Carol Reese (Feb 27, 2013)

Does the oil get on the thread or yarn, just curious?? , carol reese, owasso, ok.


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

what a great idea thanks for sharing and will certainly try it


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

This sounds great and will give it a try!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Will try today Thank you for sharing


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm going to have to try that. working for the post office in any weather can dry your hands. Thanks


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Will be trying it real soon. Also it's a good idea keeping it next to the sink all mixed up.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for this tip.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

This is so valuable knitcrazydeborah!!!

I always have problems with my hands and nails when I knit. I think this would be so helpful and plan on trying it today. I didn't know they made scented baby oil...maybe I don't get out enough.

The other hints from all of you are also helpful...we all do continually help each other here.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

We did this too - when nursing and 'scrubbing up' all the time - have even used castor oil with the sugar, when the only oil available in the ward
Brings back lots of laughs


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Knuttyknitter941 said:


> Question: Would a diabetic be able to use sugar? Wouldn't the skin absorb some of it?
> Just wondering.
> DotD


No problems for diabetic.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I will try this. My hands are sensitive to detergents and used to crack and sometimes bleed. I started using the Dawn Hand Renewal for dishes and no more cracks, just a few rough patches. Your hint should help with those.


Same here. Anxious to do this. Thank you!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I will certainly try this tip!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Will be sure to try it


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this. I am a gardener and this will work perfectly!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Am I seeing Christmas presents for a few people? Thanks so much for this idea. Of to make some soon. Thanks again. jberg


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll have to save this tip from you. Thank you. I have used the "Satin Hands" system from Mary Kay and love it, but that is expensive and I'm not sure if we have any Mary Kay reps in my area anymore or not.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ever since I had chemo my skin is dry. No matter what I try nothing works for very long. In minutes the dry skin appears again. I will try this and hopefully it will work for me. I try to drink lots of water also but that really doesn't help me.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I, too, worked as an RN and my hands would crack and bleed from repeated washings. I found a product called Kerodex 71 - a cream that comes in a tube. You rub it in and then set it by holding your hands under cold water for a minute, then pat dry. It protects from moisture for 4 - 8 hours depending on how much you wash your hands. You can Google it or look in your pharmacy or have your pharmacist get it for you. It lasts a very long time. Now that I am retired, I use goat's milk soap for cleansing and don't even need hand or body cream.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I never heard of that and will have to try it soon. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

You can make a nice hydrating bathtub Saltz using Epsom salts, a bit of mineral oil, Glycerin, some essential fragrance oil, and a bit of food coloring if you would like. Mix one half gallon of Epson salts with a quarter cup of mineral oil, quarter cup of glycerin, a few drops of fragrance, and a few drops of color. Mix in a bowl and seal In an airtight jar. Add a quarter cup to a hot bath. It hydrates the skin, smells good, and makes you feel wonderful.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the tip! I often get "catchy" skin in the winter!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This sounds so soothing and is now something I must try. Thank you so much!!!

Karen


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Knuttyknitter941 said:


> Question: Would a diabetic be able to use sugar? Wouldn't the skin absorb some of it?
> Just wondering.
> DotD


Better for the sugar to be on the outside rather on the inside.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the GREAT tip. I will definitely try it. Again, thanks for sharing. I, too, love KP. Always learning something new.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Totally agree with this hint. I use sugar and any good oil available - olive, vitamin E oil, etc. It all works great!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you soooooooooo much! This is VERY useful! I for sure will use it. Each time I do I will be sending small happy prayers for you? Thank you again!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you! Perfect timing as the weather gets cooler and drier!
I'm in a couple of potholder swap groups. Knitting with cotton dries out my hands.
In recent years nursing family members has necessitated washing hands after between every activity.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you I will be anxious to try this as I have this problem as well.


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

Thank you and bless you. As an MS patient I appreciate your profession, I had had people start ivs and never hardly felt a thing. Thank you for the hint about hands.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah-You could try adding some honey to the baby oil and sugar mix. Honey attracts and draws in moisture. That's why it is recommended to not feed honey to children under 1-2 years old. Denise


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi yes your remedy is a really good one - we can buy the "scrub" here and it does make a big difference. 

Just wanted to share this one with you that my late mom (I am 74) used to use and I used it even on my children when they were small - it is wonderful. My children hated it of course because it does sting if you are chaffed. I still always have a bottle in my bathroom especially for winter. 

The mixture is 1 x small bottle of glycerine poured into a bottle and then using that glycerine bottle as a measure, methylated spirits (methyl alcohol), full cream milk and a dash of lemon juice. Shake the bottle well as it looks as though the milk curdles but shaken well it is fine. This mixture is "magic" for every part of your body.


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

As others have said, I learn so much on this site. Thank you for this tip. I will use this concoction for sure and only wish I had known about it when my mother was in her 90s and suffered so much from dry and flaky skin. I think it would have soothed her last days. As someone else mentioned, sounds like Christmas gifts presented with big bows.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> coconut oil works great thanks for the tip now i know what to do with all that sugar


same here.. we gave up sugar but still have a lot of it in the canister..

we use coconut oil for lots of things I use it on my hands and arms when I am getting ready for work.. and when my hair is dry I just run my hands through it. What ever is still on my hands is just enough to tame the flyaways and put a nice shine on it.. 

I am going to do this.. I am currently working with a very fine 'Extrafine merino silk' and it will snag if I have any rough skin...

I love the idea of using it on the heels too... certain times of the year are so hard on our feet.. and your right those over the counter remedy's are very spendy!!


----------



## blanchebianca (May 12, 2013)

This sounds luscious. I ordered shea butter in bulk from Rose Mountain Herbs and put it into small jars. I keep a small jar in the bag with every knitting project as well as near each sink and next to my bed.

Several times a day, particularly when knitting and for sure before bed, I rub a very small amount into my hands and around the nails. I has no odor, doesn't stain the yarn, and lasts through several hand washings. This has worked better than anything else for me but I'm going to add some sugar once in a while and see what happens. 

Thanks for this tip.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for the tip, my dd is a hospital doctor and her hands are always dry for the same reason as yours so I have bookmarked this.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

have saved that and I know I will be using it often, I cannot stand having dry hands and in winter they are always much worse

Sheila


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Knuttyknitter941 said:


> Question: Would a diabetic be able to use sugar? Wouldn't the skin absorb some of it?
> Just wondering.
> DotD


I have the same question for my DDIL who has very dry skin in the winter.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great & informative thread! I hope it's not inappropriate to add that I make my own shea butter hand cream especially for us knitters/crocheters. 

I wanted a good hand cream just for myself, initially, as I didn't know what dry was until we moved up here to New Mexico at 7,000 feet. Wow, humidity below 5% for weeks on end! My fingertips and cuticles cracked and bled our first winter, I thought I had some dreadful disease.

I designed my hand cream so that I could apply it and go straight back to my knitting. I consider it "daytime use" hand cream, as I work with my hands and wash my hands a dozen times a day, and can put on the hand cream and get right back to work. In the depths of winter, I apply the pure shea butter at bedtime, when it doesn't matter if my hands are greasy or sticky.

The sugar scrub idea here is such a good one, as it not only smooths away dry bits of skin, it also preps your hands to better absorb moisturizing from whatever cream you apply after scrubbing. My only caveat is to suggest you mix it up as you go (as in the original post), or make small batches that you can use up before they spoil. Or you can refrigerate your mix to keep it from turning on you.

Also, if you like to add scent to your baby oil, I recommend you consider a citrus essential oil (such as lemon, orange, grapefruit, etc). Real citrus oils actually nourish your cuticles and nail beds, so you get that bonus in addition to the lovely scent.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Olive oil and sugar works the same way  I always have those on hand.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've done this with olive oil and sugar on my face in the shower and it really works great.....Rochelle


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to post. I just got done doing my hands and feet. They feel so great.

Norma



Knitcrazydeborah said:


> As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
> Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil.
> When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip and plan to try it this weekend. I wear sandals almost all year long and my heals get very dry. They are fine for a few days after my monthly manicure, but definitely need help the rest of the time.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for this idea. We have very dry skin, in the winter, here in Minnesota. Will try this.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am definitely bookmarking your fantastic tip! Thanks so much for sharing with us.

Hazel


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

A constant problem. Thanks!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Great to know! Thanks! As an old bartender, I can tell you that I know what it's like to constantly be washing my hands, & having them in & out of bleachy dishwater all day long! Sometimes they'd crack & bleed they'd get so dried out! I'm sure gonna try your solution!Thanks again.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Great tip! Thank you.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for a great tip. I can already tell the season has changed for us even here in Az by the dryness in my hands so I always keep a small bottle of hand lotion next to where I knit so I dab on some to keep my fingers from snagging the yarn.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I keep a container of the scrub in the shower. Just baby oil and vitamin E oil and add to sugar...sugar does not dissolve in the oil. Great for an all over exfoliating...makes skin feel all soft.


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

I am diabetic and I use gold bond diabetic lotion. works wonders


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Great tip!! Thank you - can't wait to try it!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Great idea! I'm an RN...wish I had known this when I was at the bedside. Thanks.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I am a cook and same thing with my hands due to over washing. I have spent $100's on hand cream and had prescription creams....no cure. I found a bottle at my little pharmacy last month for $3.99. It is glycerin with Rose Water...OMG!!!!! My hands are soooo soft, no wrinkles, no snags, no cracks and my cuticles are great. I just put it on 3 or 4 times a day and before bed. My hands don't look 40 years older than me anymore! Don't crinch in pain everytime I wash my hands.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

The sugar and any oil scrub is good on any part of your body - face, elbows, etc.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll post. Hands & feet? I'll try all most any thing.
Thank You! Deborah. 
AJ


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

When my mother was born the doctor who delivered her (at home!) wrote up a hand cream recipe for Grandma to make. It contained glycerin and rose water and my grandmother and mother always used it. Sadly the recipe is lost now.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you sooooooooooooooo much, I'm older with dry skin and my dishwasher is my two hands, use bleach to clean with and never remember to put lotion on my hands. This sounds like a super system. Going to try it, soon!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I am a caregiver and constantly washing my hands.


----------



## velvor (Jun 5, 2012)

I find that my worst 'yarn snagger' is my right thumb. 
I cut of the fingers of those 'medical ' gloves
the purple ones not the white ones, and wear 
one of those on my thumb. They can last a long 
time before beginning to tear. My knitting bag 
has lots of amputated purple fingers in it!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Lindalhs65 said:


> I keep a container of the scrub in the shower. Just baby oil and vitamin E oil and add to sugar...sugar does not dissolve in the oil. Great for an all over exfoliating...makes skin feel all soft.


A friend of mine gave me a jar of homemade scrub. I think this may be how she made it, basically. The bottom half was chocolate "flavored" and the top was pumpkin spice. It does make my skin feel good. I do have a recipe for a lemon scrub similar to this that I got off of Paula Deen's website.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I've book marked it for winter months.


----------



## RuthSpinner (Apr 9, 2013)

The oil and sugar technique is really great and, and inexpensive. I use it also when I am handling fine fabrics that may snag, although I have to wash off the oil.

I would however avoid using any mineral oil - most baby oils. Use a good pure vegetable oil - canola or olive. Add a drop or two of your favorite essential oil for a fragrance. Pure luxury!

PS: Begin with dry hands.


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

Or use the old farm wives favorite, Bag Balm, available in farm supply stores. It is almost pure lanolin.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I use hand lotion constantly all day long.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

At present I can't knit or crochet with my Boucle yarn at all because of my dry hands. Thanks for your tip I will certainly try it.
nitcronut


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for this tip. I work with paper all day and my hands get so dry and my cuticles are a mess!! I will give this a try tonight!! Bless you.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

RitaIndy said:


> Bookmarked....thank you soooooo much ! Must try !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for this tip. A good one too.


----------



## PrissC (Oct 18, 2013)

My friend sent me the information you posted regarding the problem of snagging yarn on hands and fingers. I am so excited to try your solution. My hands are so rough and they catch on any yarn I use for my projects. Extremely uncomfortable to say the least and sometimes shreds the fibers and makes the stitches look like they have a halo. Case in point-just purchased the new metallic yarn from Paton's- haven't gotten past the starting chain/sc row. Ouch. Shred. Ouch. Shred.
So thank you I will get back to you on the results.


----------



## PrissC (Oct 18, 2013)

velvor said:


> I find that my worst 'yarn snagger' is my right thumb.
> I cut of the fingers of those 'medical ' gloves
> the purple ones not the white ones, and wear
> one of those on my thumb. They can last a long
> ...


Wow what a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. I will try it.


----------



## beejaye (Aug 25, 2013)

My Dad used to work on building sites, and his hands got very rough. I remember he used to rub margarine and sugar into his hands every evening.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

RuthSpinner said:


> The oil and sugar technique is really great and, and inexpensive. I use it also when I am handling fine fabrics that may snag, although I have to wash off the oil.
> 
> I would however avoid using any mineral oil - most baby oils. Use a good pure vegetable oil - canola or olive. Add a drop or two of your favorite essential oil for a fragrance. Pure luxury!
> 
> PS: Begin with dry hands.


May I ask why you suggest avoiding mineral oils? Awhile back, someone had posted a recipe for homemade moisturizer that uses baby lotion (which, I THINK, may have some baby oil in it) as one of its ingredients. I made it and love it. I especially like it when I am knitting and crocheting as my hands get less sticky while working.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for the info. That's wonderful and I'll be trying this


----------



## CJane (Feb 26, 2013)

Retired RT here,with same problem as Knitcrazydeborah and have tried Amlactin lotion mixed with drops of baby oil, for non greasy moisture to dry hands. It's an over the counter product.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

For skin cracks, try liquid bandage. It paints on, fills the crack and prevents the pain that feels like it is from exposed nerves.


----------



## CreatiKnit (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good news


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that the recipe that has baby lotion, Vaseline and vitamin E cream? I love that concoction too and put it on after the sugar scrub. The sugar/oil mixture just acts as a great exfoliator and opens up the dry skin areas to drink in the lotion when I put it on. The combination of using these two products has keep my skin (even elbows, heels and knees) looking good.



JeanWilkins said:


> May I ask why you suggest avoiding mineral oils? Awhile back, someone had posted a recipe for homemade moisturizer that uses baby lotion (which, I THINK, may have some baby oil in it) as one of its ingredients. I made it and love it. I especially like it when I am knitting and crocheting as my hands get less sticky while working.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Carol Reese said:


> Does the oil get on the thread or yarn, just curious?? , carol reese, owasso, ok.


If i do knit immediately after my baby oil/sugar treatment I make sure that I "dry" my hands well by gently rubbing as much of the oil off as possible using a soft towel. But most of the time, I try to wait a while to allow the oil to sort of "sink in" and absorb.


----------



## blanchebianca (May 12, 2013)

I think the reason that baby oil may not be recommended is because it is almost always mineral oil to which many people are allergic.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
> Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil.
> When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


I find any oil works for me. But of course the baby oil smells so good, and ordinary cooking oil has no scent, or not a pleasant one.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the recipe that has baby lotion, Vaseline and vitamin E cream? I love that concoction too and put it on after the sugar scrub. The sugar/oil mixture just acts as a great exfoliator and opens up the dry skin areas to drink in the lotion when I put it on. The combination of using these two products has keep my skin (even elbows, heels and knees) looking good.


Jean, can you point me to the recipe for this cream? I would love to try it. Thanks much.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

ruthkk said:


> For skin cracks, try liquid bandage. It paints on, fills the crack and prevents the pain that feels like it is from exposed nerves.


My daughter was a hairdresser and from working with all the chemicals every day her hands were bad. Dry/cracked to the point of bleeding and rough. At bed time she would rub vasaline, just plain good old vaseline into her hands and put on a pair of cloth gloves aand sleep away. By morning her hands would be perfectly healed. She did this all the years that she worke with hair. She only had to do it every few days, or maybe once a week. But it would heal her hands so fast.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sylviatjetton said:


> Or use the old farm wives favorite, Bag Balm, available in farm supply stores. It is almost pure lanolin.


Yes I have heard that his cream works wonders, but I am terribly alregic to lanolin. Dang.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the recipe that has baby lotion, Vaseline and vitamin E cream? I love that concoction too and put it on after the sugar scrub. The sugar/oil mixture just acts as a great exfoliator and opens up the dry skin areas to drink in the lotion when I put it on. The combination of using these two products has keep my skin (even elbows, heels and knees) looking good.


Yes, it is. :thumbup:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

mungie32 said:


> Jean, can you point me to the recipe for this cream? I would love to try it. Thanks much.


I don't remember who first posted it, but I can give it to you.

HOMEMADE MOISTERIZER
16 oz. baby lotion, 8 oz. Vaseline, and 8 oz. Vitamin E Cream (can be found in Walmart in the skin moisturizers section--comes in 2-4 oz. jars). Mix well; hand mixer works really well. Store is jars.
It makes a lot, so, the first time I made it, I cut the recipe in half and still got a lot. I gave some to members of my family. I, also, decided to go online and found this recipe along with a variation; which is that, in place of the Vaseline, the website suggestion using 8 oz. of coconut oil in solid form. Not sure where to find this, but either it, also, may be found at Walmart or a health product (or food) store.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your recipe sounds healing except I would not use mineral oil because it draws out vitamin k which clots the blood and works with vitamin d to take calcium out of the blood vessels and into the bones. There are, however, many oils available that work well such as: coconut, almond, apricot, olive, sesame seed and avocado.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> As an IV Therapist I often worked 10 - 12 hour shifts. I would enter a patient's room, introduce myself, discuss the therapy ordered by their doctor, wash my hands and then start the IV or access the central line or chest port using sterile technique. When finished, I'd dispose of equipment, wash my hands and go on to the next patient. On some days, I would do this 35 times. That's 70 hand washings, at least, in a 12 hour period. And the hospital soap was very strong, the gloves latex and powdered. Needless to say, every nurse I knew, especially on the IV team, had dry skin problems on their hands. But here is the "old nurse trick" that we all used:
> Baby oil and sugar... A tablespoon or so of each. Put in the palm of one hand and gently scrub every finger and palm. Rinse in warm (not hot) water with NO SOAP - dry thoroughly and apply a drop or 2 of the baby oil and massage in. My personal favorite is Lavender baby oil.
> When I am knitting with a chained yarn, or anything "snaggy" I always do the baby oil/sugar rub at least once a week, and in the winter this is my "go to" for any crusty area, like heels. I've seen and tried commercial "salt/oil scrubs" and found them abrasive and drying, but the sugar seems to almost hydrate. One of my knitting buddies modifies this technique by using coconut oil, but I have not tried it.


As a child I used to visit an uncle who had lovely soft, well manicured hands. Norough scratchy bits when he tickled me under my chin. As a teenager I asked him how he kept his hands so nice (he was an engineer and came home from work very dirty and covered in motor oil) . His answer was sugar and lard well rubbed in and then soaked off in warm water. All this happened in the 1950's and 60's, so variations of the same hand treatment has survived many generations. I have tried this method when I have been gardening as I don't like gardening gloves, they are too clumsy for handling delicate seedlings.


----------



## Milhone223 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got something from my son, who is a gym rat and he uses something called Monkey Hands for hand rips. I tried it myself because my hands are horrible. It works very well for me and it's all natural. You can get it on Amazon and a jar would probably last a year. I think if you go to their web site you can even get a free sample. The web site is handrips.com. Free is good . I've attached a photo of the jar I keep in my desk at work.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Great suggestion, I need something for my very dry hands.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> I don't remember who first posted it, but I can give it to you.
> 
> HOMEMADE MOISTERIZER
> 16 oz. baby lotion, 8 oz. Vaseline, and 8 oz. Vitamin E Cream (can be found in Walmart in the skin moisturizers section--comes in 2-4 oz. jars). Mix well; hand mixer works really well. Store is jars.
> It makes a lot, so, the first time I made it, I cut the recipe in half and still got a lot. I gave some to members of my family. I, also, decided to go online and found this recipe along with a variation; which is that, in place of the Vaseline, the website suggestion using 8 oz. of coconut oil in solid form. Not sure where to find this, but either it, also, may be found at Walmart or a health product (or food) store.


Thanks so much for the recipe. I'll be trying it as soon as I can get the ingredients.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

SharonT said:


> Going to try it! Thanks for the post!


 :thumbup:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

mungie32 said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe. I'll be trying it as soon as I can get the ingredients.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  You're welcome!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

mungie32 said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe. I'll be trying it as soon as I can get the ingredients.


The coconut oil in solid form can be found at health food stores and sometimes at the grocery store. It's really hard and melts when it's heated.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you for posting that! I will do that this winter..so easy, too.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

islandgirl81 said:


> The coconut oil in solid form can be found at health food stores and sometimes at the grocery store. It's really hard and melts when it's heated.


Thank you. I used the Vaseline (at least, an off-brand), but I would think that the coconut nut oil might soften with a few seconds in the microwave like I do butter when I first take it out of the fridge. I did mix mine with my electric hand-held mixer and that works great.I think, too, that this would make great gifts, especially if you got attractive jars.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had decided to make this as gifts and thought plastic bottles --- didn't work; you'll need the wide mouth jars to put this stuff in as gifts. I figured it would be the consistency of the baby lotion...but it's quite a bit thicker.

I just emptied my plastic containers of beef and chicken bouillion and they will be the perfect size for some of this.



JeanWilkins said:


> Thank you. I used the Vaseline (at least, an off-brand), but I would think that the coconut nut oil might soften with a few seconds in the microwave like I do butter when I first take it out of the fridge. I did mix mine with my electric hand-held mixer and that works great.I think, too, that this would make great gifts, especially if you got attractive jars.


----------



## Lenewoo (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you, so much. I will definetly try this.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Great tip, thanks. I use a product called Udderly Smooth, an udder cream, fast working, no greasy hands. It can be purchased at Walmart, Walgreens and many yarn stores. I think I also saw it at JoAnns. It was originally developed as a cream to use on the udders of dairy cows to moisturize and smooth roughness.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had decided to make this as gifts and thought plastic bottles --- didn't work; you'll need the wide mouth jars to put this stuff in as gifts. I figured it would be the consistency of the baby lotion...but it's quite a bit thicker.
> 
> I just emptied my plastic containers of beef and chicken bouillion and they will be the perfect size for some of this.


My son left behind some glass jars with metal hinges and catch for the glass lid (which has rubber gaskets). they kind of look like the real old canning jars with the separate rubber sealing rings like my grandma used to use. These hold about 4 oz., maybe(?) and are perfect for displaying and sharing the moisturizer cream. They are clear. If you don't want glass, I'm sure you could find pretty plastic ones to use as gifts; probably at Walmart, Kmart, etc.


----------



## vkt (Mar 31, 2014)

ty so much i am going to try this today as i have a boucle that i am dying to knit but was stressing me out so gave up..

vkt


----------



## vkt (Mar 31, 2014)

tyvm i am going to try this all over & will let u know


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Would that work with eczema?
DeeDee


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

This has saved me already this year and it's not cold and dry as it will be! Thank you so much for sharing. I might try the coconut oil AND I know Olive oil is supposed to be good for you too. Either way! Thank You!


----------



## Lenewoo (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey, thanks for sharing. I will try this baby and sugar. My hand are extremely dry. They crack around my nails. My heals crack if I don't wear shoes all the time. So I will try this for my dry hands and feet. Thanks.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done the same concoction and alternate the oil among olive, baby, coconut and shea butter. I usually have a Tupperware container of the sugar scrub next to the tub. I've tried salt and it was okay..but burned if you have any skin irritations. I even used Epsom salts with oil (didn't leave it set...used it right away) and that works great too. I've also been using some Argon oil on my cuticles and that's working out good too.


Could you tell me your measurements? How much sugar to how much oil?
Thanks


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for this very useful tip. I've bookmarked it & will try it.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

merrick10uk said:


> thank you for this tip - off to by baby oil or cocunut oil  I have learnt two things from this - I have learnt how to bookmark too lol


Me too merrick10uk


----------

